# Le Crooner St. Lambert 95% Etain Sans Plumb Pewter



## MarcoP (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi all, this morning at the flea market this pewter caught my attention, I did like it and bought it with the intention to resell it on eBay or give it to a friend of mine who owns an Irish style pub. Pewters aren't used much here and for what I know it could simply be a pewter like many others.

EPU (European Pewter Union) touch mark says this is from Belgium (28).
I did some research and found "le Crooner" to be a Belgium night club but not sure if this is the case or not.

I know nothing about vintage and hoping to find more info from your experience or, why not, a buyer.

Thanks in advance
Marco


----------

